# forellensee in nl oder belgien



## sascha76 (21. Januar 2009)

hallo an alle,
würde gerne mit meinem sohn an einem forellenteich angeln gehen.Da ich keinen deutschen ´fischerreischein habe bleibt nur nach Holland oder Belgien zu gehen.Ich wohne in der nähe von Aachen .Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tip


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: forellensee in nl oder belgien*

moin,
wenn du ueber land von aachen richtung m'tricht/gulpen faehrst, dann hast du kurz vor gulpen eine shell tanke auf der linken seite an der grossen kreuzung (mit ampaln) auf hoehe wittem. bieg da links ab und fahre ca 5km bis zum forellenteich geulhof in mechelen (NL). kostet 15€ fuer 5 forellen. 
gruss,
mike


----------



## köfi01 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: forellensee in nl oder belgien*

Schau mal hier :http://www.heioord.com
Oder hier        :http://www.bergeinde.com
Einmal Holland ,einmal Belgien.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## bick foot (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellensee in nl oder belgien*

hi

ich gehe immer in gemenich angeln wo der camping platz ist da kostet es pro rute 5,50 und es wird  pro rute 2 fische reingesetzt bei 2 ruten bekommst du einen ins netzt geschmießen.Zurzeit hat er noch zu aber ich hoffe der macht bald wieder auf.

p.s  ist ca 25 km von aachen entfernt


----------

